# scotland in febuary



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello all
I have 2 weeks of my annual leave to take in mid-February, I’m thinking of going up the west coast of Scotland depending on the weather.
Has anyone got any suggestions of places to visit or things we should see, wild camp spots or any good sites that will be open this time of the year.
Thanks in advance
Alan


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello Alan
I used to live in Lochgoilhead on the west coast. Any of the West Coast sea lochs will provide dramatic scenery and plenty of places to wild camp, which is perfectly legal in Scotland. In that general area are Dunoon and Inverary with lots to see and do in both places. It will probably be cold, perhaps with snow, but its well worth the trip! Also you are only an hour and a half from Glasgow and all that it has to offer. Part of this area is within Loch Lomond and the Trossachs National Park. Lots of outdoor activities on offer too.
Id say have a go!
Anne


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Just to clarify, the kind of "wild camping" that is legal in Scotland is with a tent, and not beside a road. The Outdoor Access Code gives full details.

Motorhome "wilding" is tolerated in most places, but there is no right to wild camp in a motorhome in Scotland.

In February there aren't many campsites open but there are lots of opportunities to stop for a night or two on the west coast and there wont be many others about. As said above prepare for the weather being unpredictable and sometimes wild. The further north you go the fewer facilities, such as coffee shops, will be open, but there will be a shop or two, some pubs and hotels open.

There are some great spots to stop beside Loch Cluanie in Kintail and the drive down to Shiel Bridge is superb. Then you can go over to Skye using the bridge at Kyle. Just go where you fancy - it's all fantastic.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thought you might have got some more suggestions.

If you do go along the A87 to Kyle of Lochalsh, stop at Dornie and have a look at Eilean Donan Castle. It's a bit of a pastiche, historically speaking, but highly photogenic. It wont be open for visitors yet, but you can go into the carpark and the visitor centre and walk round the outside. We used to live a mile up the road from there.

Anywhere on Skye's worth a look, esp. The Cuillin which you'll see from the bride at Dornie (weather permitting). Portree's a pretty town with some good seafood restaurants, and driving north from there the Storr is a remarkable geological formation, as it the Quiraing.

If your van's not too big and you're game for it and the weather's ok then the road over the Bealach na Ba to Applecross is incredible. The Applecross Inn serves great food and you'll find somewhere to park up nearby.

If you're into walking then http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/ is where to look for ideas.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Im getting interested

went a few years ago in a Trailer tent

It never stopped raining for three weeks, not in Feb

Gosh it was still so beautiful up the west coast

Aldra


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I second what wug has suggested, I did that in my wee Mazda Bongo, the Beallach is the steepest road climb in the uUK but worth the effort! Have a look at this! 



The hairpin bends are fun but the view is tremendous!
Im not sure about taking a motorhome over it though, there are weight restrictions.

Anne


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Arisaig is simply stunning all year round plus you can have a go on the Hogwarts Express


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone who saw the TV programme about the gritter drivers at Applecross will avoid the Pass in February. :lol: 

I have been up that way in early March and a T shirt was adequate for 2 of those days. Mind you, the other days consisted of Force 9 gales and horizontal snow and sleet. :lol: The beautiful snow capped mountains are enhanced by the lack of wall to wall motorhomes as per summertime.

If the weather forecast is not against you then I would recommend it. There are plenty of places where wildcamping is tolerated.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*scotland in February*

Hi Froggy, lots of nice places to visit,Aviemore,Inverness,go west to Oban or visit Inveray Jail, Campbellton, Dunoon to name a few.
Check out both the big clubs, CC and CCC as they have sites open all year.
Contrary to what "Wug" said, "wild camping" is not illegal in Scotland !! after a court case last year all the various regional area councils were ordered by the law lords to remove all the signs at laybys ect that said ,"No overnight camping/stopping".
As long as you are sensible with your parking you can park anywhere.
Come and enjoy and if passing by " Bonnie Dundee" give me a call.
pm me if you want my tel number.

cheers
Tom


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

*Re: scotland in February*



metblue said:


> Contrary to what "Wug" said, "wild camping" is not illegal in Scotland !!
> Tom


I didn't say any such thing. If you read my post you'll see that I said the right to "Wild Camping" under the Access Code refers to camping with a tent and not beside a road with or in a vehicle. There is no RIGHT to camp overnight in a vehicle. In fact there is a seasonal ban on camping with vehicles outwith approved campsites on the east bank of Loch Lomond as a result of anti-social behaviour. I said camping in a vehicle is generally tolerated and that's still the position.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Kintyre is fabulous! Well it was in May last year, we found it spectacular, friendly with plenty of wild camping opportunities and even a distillery to visit at Campbeltown.
The attached photograph was taken on the west coast of Kintyre about half way up 55.725501,-5.605596 where we spent two nights.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Bla Bheinn, Skye, from the Marble Line near Broadford. There's a superb walk, and views, from here to the cleared village of Boreraig.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*scotland in feb*

hi as Wug say no camping is in force around Loch Lommond due to the idiots who go and have booze parties,light fires by tearing down fence and generally making asses of themselves and therefore spoiling it for others.
But as i said, parking,camping,stopping overnight in laybys and safely at the side of the road in Scotland.
There is a legally binding decision made by the Scottish courts to allow this and as a direct result ALL Scottish regional councils were ordered to have ALL the signs in labys and parking place to remove signs stating " no overnight parking"
So you come to Scotland and enjoy wether it be in a layby, on a grass verge or on a campsite,you will find a welcome where ever you go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just avoid the laybys with the pikeys in them, we stopped in one for quick cup of tea, and within minutes they were knocking on the door wanting to look inside and borrow sugar, I drove off.


----------

